# Una bici "garbanzo de a libra "



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados:

Ya que hoy no hay partidos de fut , pues hay tiempo para escribir un poco de bicis.

Desde hace ya muchos años en que personalmente comencé a distinguir los términos “bici de mega fábrica o comercial “con el de “boutique bike “ pues comencé a decantarme por éstas últimas , de tal forma que Turner, Titus ,Ellsworth , Intense se convirtieron en mis marcas favoritas y me olvidé de mis preferencias anteriores con Specialized, Trek y Cannondale y con mayor razón de Diamond Back y GT 


Me sucedió lo que a varios amigos les ha pasado, que se encierra uno en un círculo (no vicioso...) y no sale uno de sus marcas de bicis elegidas y así me la he llevado durante los últimos diez años , si acaso solo con la integración a mi selección de bicis de marcas como Ibis (que llegó para quedarse ) Santacruz , y con algún intento fallido con Pivot (que no me gusto nadita...)


Ahora que estoy metido en el mtb business (no voy a vender nada Señores Moderadores… ) me acaba de suceder una situación inesperada con una bici que jamás pensé que fuera lo que es , aunque sabía de antemano que había muy buenos comentarios en todas partes del mundo acerca de dicha bici.


Me refiero a la Giant Trance X con el sistema maestro de suspensión trasera.


Habiendo leído y probado algunas veces alguna Giant con el sistema Maestro , siempre tuve el gusanito y la curiosidad de tener una para probarla durante un buen tiempo , aunque por otro lado no me atraía mucho el hecho de que una Giant para mí no representaba el nivel de las bicis que tenía , muy mal hecho ya que es una decisión muy estúpida basada solo en la payasada de la presunción .


Para nadie es un secreto que la compañía Giant vaya si es una megamarca , tiene bicis para todos los niveles y para todos los gustos desde super económicas bien equipadas hasta preciosidades de fibra de carbono .


En mi caso, metido en el negocio de las mtbikes se relaciona uno con personas muy buena onda en USA, hace algunas semanas platicaba con el mero mero de una afamada tienda de bicis en USA (especializada en boutique bikes tanto de montaña como de carretera ) y le pregunté si en algún momento me podría conseguir un cuadro Giant Trance XO ( que ya no está a la venta como tal ...) hago la aclaración de que en esa tienda no venden cuadros ni bicis Giant , se me quedo viendo con cara de ¿what ? , una Giant ?? ......... para no hacer el cuento largo, platicamos nuestros puntos de vista y ahí quedo todo.


Hace como un mes, me llamó y me preguntó si todavía quería el cuadro Trance XO y yo todavía me puse medio payaso y sangrón, lo cual que no me cuesta mucho trabajo…..y le dije sí, pero quiero el XO original, el plateado anodizado, especificandole claramente que no me interesaba el X1, X2 etc.


Me dijo ok. , a los pocos días que me llegaron otros cuadros “ boutique “ en sus cajotas de cartón super reforzado , entre ellos voy viendo una cajita de bici medio sencillona que decía Giant , que la abro y ahí venía un Giant Trance XO tal como yo lo quería .


Real y sinceramente que equivocado puede uno andar cuando se encajona uno (y no precisamente camotes poblanos...) en un criterio equivocado de que la “Ley “ debe ser una bici de alto costo , hecha a mano y de pedigrí , prosapia o alcurnia .


Una vez que me puse a analizar la manufactura del cuadro se da uno cuenta de la calidad del mismo y del nivel de manufactura, el cuadro no tiene un solo tubo recto es diferente tiene sus formas curvas a la Ibis style , las soldaduras no le piden nada a Intense o Turner , pesa mucho menos que mi Flux , tiene sus buenas partes maquinadas y los tubos hidroformados , realmente muy bien hecho con detalles que incluso se les ha pasado a marcas de renombre .


Ahora paso a comentar brevemente jajaja, el desempeño del cuadro, para acabar pronto me pareció excelente, me tarde para hacerme de un cuadro de éstos por andar clavado (no clavando…) en las high –end bikes …


El sistema Maestro no le pide absolutamente nada a ninguno ya sea DW , VPP, ITC u lo que sea que le echen, sube fácil y con muy buena tracción y respuesta al terreno , responde al pedaleo con eficacia no se siente ninguna pérdida de energía en la suspensión , y bajando la condenada Trance se comporta como si tuviera más recorrido en la suspensión , es estable , rígida de vainas y tirantes .


Y paradójicamente en los cerros ha llamado más la atención que otras bicis “ boutique “ ja ja ja 


Saludos

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

SPAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... jajaja... no es cierto.

A mi siempre me ha parecido Giant una excelente opción por su calidad y precio. Solo recuerdo que a veces es dificil cazar los cuadros (como que me gusta más armarla que andarla comprando completa). El reign X, por ejemplo era dificil hacerse de uno, y si, se podian conseguir en méxico pero a un precio que ya competía con boutiuqes....no que no lo mereciera, pero como que se "sentía" uno que estaba pagando de más... 

Que bueno que te animaste a probarlas y más que te gustó.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Gracias por la aportación TLB, y qué bueno que tengas oportunidad de probar gran variedad de cuadros y la paciencia para escribir acerca de la experiencia. En lo particular le voy mucho más a éste tipo de reseñas de ciclistas mortales que cualquiera que hagan los "expertos non-plus-ultra" de esas revistas con fotos apantallantes.

Creo que lo importante es mantener siempre una actitud abierta y no aferrarse a que tal ó cual marca es la mejor, o que tal ó cual marca es la peor. Y tampoco querer darse el taco de que "como yo si sé de bicicletas" (uuuta, cómo hay de estos "conocedores" en el medio y cómo resultan castrantes), ya por eso menospreciar _a priori_ marcas/modelos que pueden resultar muy buenos.

Acá en Guadalajara la marca Giant no es muy conocida (al menos yo no he visto muchas), aunque hubo un tiempo en que se podían ver varios cuadros NRS, del cual escuché opiniones que la suspensión trasera se sentía muy brusca... algo similar a los primeros cuadros Epic de Specialized. A mi parecer, ambos cuadros fueron mal comprendidos, ya que se esperaba algo más "blandito" en la trasera cuando estaban 100% orientados al XC de competencia, y lo cierto es que se parecían más a una HT... pero bueno, eso es harina de otro costal.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

BLASFEMIA !!!

Comparar una Giant con una Turner o Intense ???

Last Biker por favor, que te esta pasando. Te afectó demasiado la perdida de Mexico contra Argentina en el Mundial o que ??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Comparar una Giant con una Turner o Intense ???


Blasfemia seria no considerar una Giant!!

Desde que tuve mis Warp, me dejaron muy buen sabor de boca... La Warp era una de las primeras trailbikes de 5" con un leverage bajito de 2.5:1 y era virtualmente indestructible. Vi varias con tijeras double crown (Zoke Monster, Boxxer, etc.) y si se partian, era generalmente del triangulo trasero, no morian decapitadas como era de esperarse.

En fin, Giant siempre ha hecho buenas bicis... creo que hacen un lindo porcentaje de las bicis que se venden en el mundo, pues entre ellos y Merida, fabrican la mayoria de cuadros que se venden en el mercado.

Despues de eso, he probado un poco la Reign X de un amigo y es un avion... a mi todavia me dan ganas de conseguir una Reign del 2005, que tiene una geometria que me viene muy bien.

LB... echale un ojo nadamas a los baleros... tienden a morir mas bien rapido. Cosa de checar de vez en cuando los pivotes, nada extraordinario. Ha habido un par de casos de problemas con el eslabon inferior partiendose en las Reign, pero es muy aislado.

Y si hay alguna bici que me haga perder mi tabu al carbono, es la Trance X. Giant es uno de los fabricantes con mas experiencia en fabricacion de cuadros de carbono tanto en MTB como carretera y tienen un porcentaje muy bajo de fallas.

Si algun dia me saco la loteria, me compro una!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> BLASFEMIA !!!
> 
> Comparar una Giant con una Turner o Intense ???
> 
> Last Biker por favor, que te esta pasando. Te afectó demasiado la perdida de Mexico contra Argentina en el Mundial o que ??


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , buenos puntachos Doctor .

Vámonos con calma &#8230;&#8230;

A ver, a ver, vámonos con calma &#8230;&#8230;

Respecto al fut , para nada me afectan los resultados de nuestra selección , hay cosas más importantes en la vida por las que hay que preocuparse , ser fanático del futbol de verdad y no nada más villa melón te hace ver las cosas con calma y con los pies en el suelo , te hace no ilusionarte demasiado para no desilusionarte gacho , ni somos tan buenos como dicen en la tele y los pseudo comentaristas y conocedores de futbol , ni tan malos como creemos siempre que eliminan a nuestra selección en los mundiales , estamos en el mismo lugar que en los últimos 5 mundiales y me doy de santos que no hemos bajado en la tabla &#8230;&#8230;..

Una vez aclarado el asunto balompédico paso a comentar de bicis que es lo meramente importante aquí.

Disculpen ustedes si me extiendo un poco ,pero pues hoy tampoco hay partido de fut así que tenemos tiempo pa ´teclear el teclado ja ja ¡ vaya pleonasmo ¡ , pero está mejor que los que dicen en la tele " es el mejor del mundo mundial &#8230;.

Ya sé que hay varios que no gustan de leer demasiado o mejor dicho que no gustan de leer lo que escribo, va para todos ustedes una super disculpota doble.

Entonces regresando a las bicis y en referencia al mensaje del estimado Dr. Foes de que es una BLASFEMIA comparar una Giant con una Turner o una Intense , me gustaría comentar lo siguiente :

Es un hecho y para nadie es un secreto y menos en éste H. Foro de MTB , que fui , soy y seré un convencido fanático de las bicis Turner , Intense y varias marcas nombradas con antelación y que incluso mi trato con esas marcas va mas allá de comprarme un de sus bicis y usarla .

No estoy comparando " una Giant " con una Turner o una Intense y mucho menos estoy diciendo que alguna es mejor , el que una bici sea mejor con otra depende del criterio de cada persona o biker , y de muchos factores a tomar en cuenta , son tantos estos factores que me da flojera escribirlos , cuando ya escribí y analice como siete u ocho factores ya me salieron más y aunque hay tiempo , no es para tanto.

Comparar bicis es definitivamente algo personal, sin embargo tácitamente cuando una persona analiza una bici según mi punto de vista conlleva el aspecto objetivo así como el aspecto subjetivo, el objetivo se refiere a la bici (objeto) y el subjetivo a la persona que analiza la bici (sujeto)

Una de las ventajas de ya estar entrado en años y no cocerse al primer hervor es tomar las cosas y analizarlas realmente como son y no como nos dicen que son.

Yo no me estoy refiriendo a la compañía Giant en general sino a la bici que estoy probando que es la Giant Trance XO, ésta bici es una de las más reconocidas en todas partes, recomendada por muchos especialistas , avalada en muchos foros y revistas en todo el globo terráqueo , sin embargo también es una de las bicis mas subestimadas , subvaluadas y con poco nombre en el ambiente de la presunción y fantochada de las bicis de " ensueño "

Dado que yo soy un biker fantoche , presumido y mamón que pensaba que solo las bicis de ensueño eran lo mejor de lo mejor tuve a bien conseguir una Giant Trance XO de la que tanto leí para probarla y ver que tan ciertos eran los comentarios &#8230;&#8230;.

La Giant Trance XO me cambió mi errónea opinión y además espero dejar atrás los tres adjetivos calificativos y solo ser un biker .

Cuando mencioné que las soldaduras de la Trance XO no le piden nada a las de Turner o Intense solamente estoy diciendo lo que estoy viendo, sin quitarle ni ponerle.

Cuando mencioné que mi Trance XO pesa menos que mi Flux, pues simplemente es la puritita verdad y estoy hablando de muy buenos gramos de ahorro.

Y en cuanto al desempeño, pues aquí está a la orden para el que quiera darse las tres, para muestra basta un botón, con solo dos sábados y dos domingos que la he llevado a la montaña ya me gustó lo suficiente para convencerme de su capacidad y desempeño, yo no soy nadie para opinar, pero de mis propias bicis sí que lo puedo hacer, sin meterme en especificar aspectos, más bien viendo las cosas de un modo general la Trance XO y su sistema Maestro ahí se va de la mano con el DW link y es superior al HL, TNT, VPP ,ICT ,FSR

Con lo anterior no estoy diciendo que me voy a deshacer o que ya no quiera tener mi Flux DW, o mi Mojo SL ,para nada&#8230; solo que ya tengo otra opción muy buena y que les compite en mis preferencias.

También es cierto que hay varios niveles dentro de la gama que Giant ofrece de las Trance X , que es diferente a las Trance " a secas " y también hay muchísima diferencia entre una Trance XO o una Trance X Advanced SL a una Trance X1, X2, X3 o X4 , sin embargo es conocido el hecho de que aún la más económica de las Trance X , o sea la X4 da un excelente resultado de acuerdo al precio que tiene.

Que conste también que sé que ; si a lo mejor algo me falla o se me rompe de mi Trance XO , es muy probable que me tardaré mucho en que se me haga caso con la garantía o a lo mejor jamás me harán caso o nunca conseguiré la pieza rota y si quiero hablar con el dueño nunca me va a atender j aja , en esa mega corporación quien sabe quién sea el CEO o el COB , situación que en marcas como Ibis o Turner no sucede y en donde el servicio al cliente es el mejor que hay .

Saludos

The last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Que conste también que sé que ; si a lo mejor algo me falla o se me rompe de mi Trance XO , es muy probable que me tardaré mucho en que se me haga caso con la garantía o a lo mejor jamás me harán caso o nunca conseguiré la pieza rota y si quiero hablar con el dueño nunca me va a atender j aja , en esa mega corporación quien sabe quién sea el CEO o el COB , situación que en marcas como Ibis o Turner no sucede y en donde el servicio al cliente es el mejor que hay .
> 
> Saludos
> 
> The last biker


El CEO no se quien sea, pero el fundador es King Liu y todavia le da al pedal a su edad. Pero eso si, seguro que no lo atienden a uno a menos que compres 10,000 bicis al mes, jaja!






Curate en salud y encargate un juego de baleros Enduro...

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id239.html

Por aquello del no-te-entumas. Ya ves que cuando hay repuestos a la mano, las cosas tienden a no fallar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> El CEO no se quien sea, pero el fundador es King Liu y todavia le da al pedal a su edad. Pero eso si, seguro que no lo atienden a uno a menos que compres 10,000 bicis al mes, ja
> Curate en salud y encargate un juego de baleros Enduro...
> Por aquello del no-te-entumas. Ya ves que cuando hay repuestos a la mano, las cosas tienden a no fallar.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp :

Ya había visto a Kwan Chang Caine ja ja que diga a King Liu en la página de Giant , de hecho muchos de los dueños , fundadores , gurús o presta nombres de las marcas le pegan al pedaleo , David , Tony, Jeff , John , Gary , Scot , Mike , Rob , unos más, unos menos , unos le hacen al loco , pero casi todos ruedan.

Respecto a los baleros , tuve la suerte de que éste cuadro ya tiene Enduro y de todos modos entre mis curiosidades tengo un buen de baleros de diferentes medidas y marcas por lo que se ofrezca , un amigo es distribuidor de baleros y tiene en su negocio y para quien se le ofrezca desde SKF y Schaeffler hasta orientales super baratos y algunos franceses, alemanes que no son tan baratos , afortunadamente los baleros mas usados en las suspensiones y en las bicis en general son fáciles de conseguir .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

El sistema Maestro es famoso por infringir la patente del sistema DW, pues básicamente es lo mismo pero con otro nombre. 
Yo no compraría una Giant, pero bueno, dicen que se maneja muy bien. 
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Yo no compraría una Giant, pero bueno, dicen que se maneja muy bien.
> saludos


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Afortunadamente la Giant Trance XO que tengo me la regalaron , y se maneja tan bien , tan bien que con todo gusto me la hubiera comprado pero para mayor satisfacción me la regalaron 

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Luis, 

Creo que mi comentario sonó agresivo pero no tenía esa intención. No critico que tu tengas una y mucho menos si te la regalaron sino el hecho de que Giant se fusiló el diseño de DW (por eso y por tener una Ibis DW, es que yo no compraría una). 

Sobre como se maneje, claro que se ha de manejar excelente, pues es una DW! ja ja. 

Mira, para que no hayan malos entendidos y no te sientas conmigo, si quieres regálame tu Giant y vas a ver que no me enojo, como ves?! ja ja

Que tengas una excelente tarde y a ver cuando vamos a rodar sale?

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Luis,
> 
> Mira, para que no hayan malos entendidos y no te sientas conmigo, si quieres regálame tu Giant y vas a ver que no me enojo, como ves?! ja ja
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja cuales malos entendidos .

Con todo gusto te regalaría la Trance XO pero no te queda ya que es una medida mas pequeña que la large que a ti te acomoda .

Ya ves cuando regalé la Intense 6.6 nadie lo creyó hasta hubo quien me pregunto que que talla era para ver si le quedaba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tu en ñlugar de tomar nada más los 40 días de reposo te aventaste como 6 meses ,si ya te autorizo la partera y te dio de alta vamos el día que quieras , para que estrenes tu Mojo .

Por cierto el desviador de tu Chumba es E type XTR ? , no lo regalas barato ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Estimado Luis,

Te comento que yo también he tenido oportunidad de probar una Anthem recientemente y coincido en que tiene muy buen desempeño y efectivamente es de resaltar la ligereza y buenos acabados del cuadro. Si es un fusil o no de DW pues no lo sé pero si tienen un tacto muy similar.

PD
Por ahí me acaba de caer en las manos otro desviador XTR bara bara, te mando PM.

Saludos!
Eyder


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Con todo gusto te regalaría la Trance XO pero no te queda ya que es una medida mas pequeña que la large que a ti te acomoda .
> 
> ...


O sea contigo hay que andar con cuidado porque al menor comentario me albureas!! ja ja.

Y del desviador, si quieres luego platicamos para que no me borren mi respuesta.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Y del desviador, si quieres luego platicamos para que no me borren mi respuesta.
> 
> saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho , si no estamos comprando ni vendiendo nada , ni promocionando , solo estamos intercambiando opiniones .

Si me regalas el desviador XTR yo te regalo un cachorro de pastor alemán nieto de Rin Tin Tín o un Collie bisnieto de Lassie o un San Bernardo parecido a Beto -vén , en cualquier opción te llevas un paquete de alimento y un video de como educar al perro ...narrado por el perro Bermudez.

No vas a ir mañana a la demo de la S rasgada en Metepec ...

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------

